# Husband left



## kim_pferrman (Jul 28, 2012)

Okay, so I'm new.. I'm 20 I have two boys, a 2 yr old and a 1 yr old. I have been with my husband for almost 7 years (since I was 14) and married for over 2 years. Starting in June, I started hanging out with two girl friends, one of which has been my best friend since 2nd grade and the other her cousin, whom I've known just as long, but was never with friends with. All three of us work together, on the came shift, and had become pretty close. The cousin, is a year younger than me, and my best friend is my age. Okay, so we all started hanging out and my husband was fine, my best friend has a 7 month old daughter and she had become very close like a child to the both of us. They would all come over and hang out and spend the night. The cousin, my husband, and I also all attend the same college, and the cousin and I have a class together. So, needless to say we were all pretty close. Well, like any friendship.. I would often talk to them about my life, marriage, frustrations, and yada yada. Within in, I mentioned how my husband and I hadn't been that close and how I wished we could spend more time, but with kids, class, and work it was hard. Well, the cousin and my best friend came together with the idea of surprising me with a romantic date with my husband. This was June 28th. The cousin and my husband started texting at first about the date itself, she got the roses ( I do all the bills, so he didn't want to give hint.) and a card. He asked me out, all sweet like and they watched our children. We had a great night, we talked, and I thought all was okay. I didn't know, that my marriage was falling apart. After that night, my husband got very distant, he would go to sleep after me, he would walk outside all the time alone (he smokes, but this was longer than a cig break), and wouldn't talk to me. Come to find out, they were texting, every minute of everyday, from that date night..up until now. I kept noticing and finally checked our phone bill to find that they'd been texting about 2000 texts messages within a week's times span at all hours of the night (her and I work on 1st shift together) and 2-3-4 hours of phone conversations. He decided on the 5th of July he would leave and go live with his dad. He lost his job on the 2nd and left only me working, I don't make much an hr. So right now, I have two children until 3.. and a barely making it job and all the bills. He lives with his dad, no job, sleeps until 10:30 everyday, a car with no insurance or gas (supposedly unless his dad gave him money for his birthday, which is today.) He isn't really even trying for a job. He barely spends any time with the kids.. I think he spending most the time with her. He claims he has no gas.. but funny his car is never at home it's always gone with him. I am so stressed. I had to move my elderly parents in with me to help with bills, and it's even more stressful. I feel like I have been left with all the responsbilites while he is out being young and free. Where do I turn from here? Any advice. I can feel myself slipping further and further down and I don't know what to do.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Can you enlist his dad's help? Is his dad aware of what his son is doing?


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Kim, I'm so sorry for your pain. Please find out what your rights are. He needs to get a job so that he can support you and the children. If his father is aware of what is going on and is supporting his son, shame on him!

Can you get some counselling? You are dealing with so much, don't try to do it alone.

Hugs.


----------

